# College in Dubai



## taylorjoc (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm 16 years old and I'm graduating high school early. I want to go to college at the emirates academy of hospitality management., i just can't decide when will be the best time to go.

If I go this fall, I'll be 16 and I'll have enough money to pay for my first year of college. I have friends at home who are 18, but I'm afraid that I won't make any friends in college because of my age. I'm also a little nervous about living on my own at such a young age..

If I wait until the fall of 2011 I'll be 17 and I'll have enough money to pay for my first, second, and part of my third year of college. I think I'll be okay with making friends and living by myself.

I just want to move to Dubai as soon as I can because my living situation at home isn't the greatest and I want to move on with my life, I don't want to waste any more time not working towards my future.

Even though I'll be living by myself in Dubai will I still be considered a minor? Would being 16 or 17 even matter? Will I still be able to do the same things other college students in Dubai do? Haha, I guess I just have no clue what it's like in Dubai.

When do you think would be the best time to go?

Please help


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I think that 16 is far too young to be moving the somewhere like Dubai on your own.

The age of majority in the UAE is 21. I am not even sure that you could get a residency visa at that age on your own, and where in earth would you live, as you are too young to rent anywhere.

Please reconsider and do some research on the UAE. I assume you haven't lived on our own and have not lived overseas. If that is the case, then this is definitely not the place for you right now.

-


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

taylorjoc said:


> I'm 16 years old and I'm graduating high school early. I want to go to college at the emirates academy of hospitality management., i just can't decide when will be the best time to go.
> 
> If I go this fall, I'll be 16 and I'll have enough money to pay for my first year of college. I have friends at home who are 18, but I'm afraid that I won't make any friends in college because of my age. I'm also a little nervous about living on my own at such a young age..
> 
> ...


I did a quick google search and it seems you will need to be at least 18 to get a student's visa. Each university will help you get the visa. I am posting the link for one such university's info page

Visa Services,Student Life, Middlesex University Dubai, UAE


----------



## Joscelyn (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Taylorjoc,

Im 21 from Australia, currently in Dubai. I moved here about a month ago... So i thought i would give you my personal opinion..... Dubai is fantastic -- i love it here. Its a very social city, with so much to do and see. But in all honesty, im not sure if i would recommend moving here at your age. The only reason i say this is, if you're moving here by youself.. it can be a hard place to meet people.. Apparently there is a curfew (which i just found out about) if you are under 18 and to drink/club here you have to be 21. Also, im not sure if there is a driving age here.... but warning... they are crazy drivers so maybe you wouldnt want too. 

Maybe you should consider Australia? I met some of the best Americans studying aboard last year (who i still skype with every week!!) which loved it so much that they are actually moving back to Australia after they graduate which is in October!! Just an idea... 

Joscelyn


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Joscelyn said:


> Hi Taylorjoc,
> 
> Im 21 from Australia, currently in Dubai. I moved here about a month ago... So i thought i would give you my personal opinion..... Dubai is fantastic -- i love it here. Its a very social city, with so much to do and see.
> Joscelyn


I got the loving part but "very social" part...... do we live in the same city... Oh wait! u r a month old.... ok


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Xpat said:


> I got the loving part but "very social" part...... do we live in the same city... Oh wait! u r a month old.... ok



This person is in college, not come here to work... its prob a whole different world! 

I for one couldnt imagine going to college is such a strict place. Good thoughts, good times... I LOVED COLLEGE.


----------

